# South Central Kansas



## jms060483 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello from the land of OZ. Been whackin' bambi for years but this will be my first year with a bow. My dad hunted with a bow for years so I was around it growing up but by the time i was old enough to sit in the woods he had gotten in to traditional black powder / muzzle loader so thats waht I started with and just kind of stuck with it. I picked up a Ross...no wait Bowtech...or maybe its a Diamond...heck who nows anymore Carnivore 31. All I know is deer season can't come quick enough. I love shooting my bow and have become more obsessed than I thought was possible. Looks like a great group of guys and I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jms060483. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: To ArcheryTalk :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

